# Nardo Grey or Miami Blue TTS BE



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm struggling to find any decent (Hi-res) pictures of Nardo or Miami Blue TTS BE - anyone have some that they would kindly share? I can find a few as used cars on Audi's website, but the image quality is crap...

Ruled out an RS after doing the math, so going for another TTS ,but the Black Edition. I'm close to ordering but still trying to decide on colour... I actually want Vegas Yellow, but I'll be divorced if that happens (missis hates yellow cars) :lol:

THANKS!


----------



## Jordz_ttrs (Oct 5, 2015)

Miami blue all day long!! There's too many people getting nardo now. Unfortunately I don't have any pictures i can share with you but I'm sure someone will post some shortly. What's your full spec?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Missus has good taste,sure she would go for the unfinished primer look


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

If you like grey but don't want the Nardo, try Porsche Classic Sport Grey, or Porsche Racing Grey as my dealer described it. A lot less primer looking.

I too would have been divorced if I'd gone for Viper Green, so settled for the PCS Grey.

I have it on a TT, but here is a 911 in the colour which is better quality than my photos.

http://www.autobahnbound.com/wp-content ... c-rear.jpg


----------



## Lewis4681 (Nov 29, 2016)

Not mine


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Blue.
The grey looks like the car hasn't been finished being painted yet.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Blue here too. Well actually any colour but grey...... or indeed white.


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

I love the Nardo Grey colour but agree with the others that there's far too many of them on the road now, even other manufacturers are doing their own version of Nardo, so it's not uncommon to see Minis and Skoda's etc in Nardo. If you want something slightly different try the Quantum Grey, it's similar to nardo but a darker shade.

Also fairly sure Audi's name for the Miami Blue is Riviera Blue.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

My TTS was Nano. It's much more positive than Nardo IMO.

I have seen them in Nardo and think it's a bit of a Marmite colour - you either love it or think it's gloss primer


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

Blue 100%


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Here is a bit of black and white I once saw for sale....nice!


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

But if it absolutely, positively has to be blue, accept no substitutes


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Lewis4681 said:


> Not mine


What colour is this one then?


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

I was told this was supposed to be Kingfisher Blue. This was the one that got away at £30k in January, registered Jan 2018 with plenty of toys sigh!


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Nano grey is definitely worth a look and looks great with the black edition pack, you get the Nardo look when its cloudy but when it's sunny you realise it's actually metallic, I'm always getting positive comments about the colour of my tts roadster black edition. 8)


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Nano. That blue looks a tad too feminine for me


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Yeah, I wavered as it looked too similar to the blue on the original Honda Jazz, favoured by the "mature" driver !


----------



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

Nardo and Miami - these are not colour I see as options on the UK audi configure website. Are colours country specific?

Quite partial to the ara blue myself.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Aria is smart. I think the others are exclusives done to order, even though Nardo is a TTRS option.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Cheers everyone, I'm happy with both Nardo Grey and Miami blue. Both colours are available to order on the TTS, but £2500 extra of course. I did look at Nano and it was too dark, I didn't like it at all. Anyway, I popped into Huntingdon Audi yesterday, as they have a couple of used TTS on the forecourt in both these colours. I loved them both, those blade style wheels aside... might just flip a coin and be done with it :lol:


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> Nano. That blue looks a tad too feminine for me


Yep, could not drive that, what must people think. :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I dont mind Miami, but the gulf blue with black wheels looks like Cletus from the simpsons... 
its every which way wrong.


----------

